# Lowrance HDS-9 Carbon Handbuch importieren



## Rhyn (6. April 2017)

Ich möchte auf meinem Lowrance HDS-9 Carbon das Handbuch deutsch in das Verzeichnis Manual kopieren. In diesem Verzeichnis befindet sich momentan die englische Version des Handbuches.
Beim Versuch das deutsche Handbuch, welches als PDF-File auf der Speicherkarte liegt,in das Verzeichnis Manuals zu transferieren, erscheint die Fehlermeldung Die Memory-Card ist gesichert, bitte manuell öffnen.
Wer kann mir da bitte weiterhelfen.
Vielen Dank für jede Unterstützung.


----------



## Nibor67 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-9 Carbon Handbuch importieren*

Hast du das Echo bei Echolotcentrum gekauft oder freien Anbieter,Online?
 Gruss Nibor67


----------



## Rhyn (6. April 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-9 Carbon Handbuch importieren*

Ich wohne in der Schweiz, am Bodensee.
Ich brauche jemanden, der mir bei der Montage zumindest zur Seite steht. Die Montage der Komponenten sind nicht so ohne weiteres mit „Links“ zu machen.
Der Generalimporteur in der Schweiz, SENERO AG, hat mir ein sehr gutes, rabattiertes Angebot gemacht und diesen Preis konnte ich dann auch beim lokalen Bootsbauer in der Nähe durchziehen.


----------



## Nibor67 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-9 Carbon Handbuch importieren*

Hallo,wenn du aus der Schweiz bist Versuch dich bei DrDepth einzuloggen da gibt nicht nur Software für Tiefenkarten auf PC sondern auch deutsche Beschreibung zur Installation von Software auf das Echo.Es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit softpicks.com.Die wird hin und wieder gesperrt,denke finden einige Geschäftsleute aus der Echolotbranche nicht gut.Versuch dein Glück.In Deutschland könnte ich dir 2-3 Spezis nennen.
 Gruss Nibor67


----------



## Rhyn (6. April 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-9 Carbon Handbuch importieren*

Herzlichen Dank für die umfassenden Informationen.
 Gregor


----------

